

So, what are databases good for? - aresnick
http://www.paulgraham.com/vwfaq.html
When do you prefer, say, text files and a filesystem to a database?
======
Tichy
I feel that they give you an easy way to organize your data and map it to
objects in the programming language. If you just use the file system, you have
to reinvent the wheel. Since there are several free databases available, the
costs shouldn't be a factor in the decision for using them.

